# exe- -  !

## **SEM**

-    -     ...     -  ,  )) ....       (.exe )   ..                  ...
     ? 
-            !!!

----------


## admin

,   ',   ,   W32.... .    , -  .   -  HDD      ,       , HDD ,             .

----------


## **SEM**

-     "Win32:Sality-AB"
     ()..         ...       ...

----------


## admin

> -     "Win32:Sality-AB"
>      ()..         ...       ...

  ͳ,  ,  - ,      .       .

----------


## RAMM

.. 

 ( )   .     
      ,    .

----------

.    ,  .
    ,       .

----------


## rust



----------

> 

   ,

----------


## rust

> ,

   ?

----------



----------


## **SEM**

..       --            -!

----------


## derentur

.
    .  ,            .     "",       .     -       ,   .    +   -   90%      30% .    . 
       ,         ?
      - .      ,        ,  .      .  ,  ,   .
 .
 ,       .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

. .

----------


## derentur

*Mr. dUSHA*,  ??????????????????????!!!!

----------


## KageHokori

,    -   ,   . 
      ?     !

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

,      . 
   ,      :       ,     . 
   :       ,    ,    . 
     :
 ,  ,       ,       ,       0 .      .          "   ". 
 NTFS-                 .   ,       (      SHIFT-DEL-,      ,  100 ...). 
  , ,  ".". 
..:      -  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,      . 
> ...

    ?     ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ?     ?

       : http://www.securitylab.ru/news/353156.php http://gggg.com.ua/?p=253 
    :
%userprofile%\Application Data\Vkontakte\svc.exe

----------


## Rinka

GenericHost 32,    . ,     -    
,

----------


## Sanjka129

.

----------


## 23q

!       ,    ?

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ...      ,    ?

       ,  ,  "",

----------


## rust

> .

     ,     . 
       ...

----------


## Dracon

* -  - WannaCrypt* - http://racurs.ua/news/87775-sostavle...lem-wannacrypt 
   WannaCrypt,    WCry,   12 . 
  ,      .       Telefónica,   Gas Natural,     Iberdrola,  Santander,    KPMG. 
     .     , , , , , , ,  .  
      Avast,   60 .    .      . 
  ,           300 .  .        . 
PS:          WannaCrypt.

----------


## wap-poltava

-      32 ""  ,       2    ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## Dracon

" 2003  ' SQL Slammer  75  '   10 () .      '    ,   ", -      Sean Townsend. 
  "Wanna Cry" (? - );          . 
"         ()  '  ,       -  . 
  ""  *˳,     ,     ,       .*
  ,    *Windows   ,  ,    * ", -  Sean Townsend. 
PS:
  15  2017 ,  14-00 .,     30 ,   $50 .                , , ,     ,      ,    ", -  Sean Townsend.  ,  ,      (    3 ),  $300,       - 166. ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 30 ,   $50 .

    ,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     ?

   

>

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## Dracon

*   -  Quarkslab  ó     - WannaCry*  ( GitHub). 
ó  *    Windows XP*,   ,   ,  WannaCry   .   , *    ' '   RSA,     .* 
ó ,   *,    Wannakey,    Windows XP,      XP  * .

----------


## sashapetrov

"",   ,

----------

